# tuna...



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

trying 2 go saturday anybody going 2 try and make a run.. hope the weather stays rite 1-2 .. I am so ready...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

weather looks like it might work for you, so wish I did not have family plans that will keep me landlocked! Good luck if you get to go!


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Looks like we may go saturday too. Let's hope the weather will cooperate!! We will be in a 26 Roballo (absofishingloutely) CH 68 What will you be in?


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

*tuna sat*

Looks good for saturday. I have grand daughter duity or i would be there .I allways thought retirement ment you had lots of free time to fish,Im not sure how iI ever found time to work


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

sealegs said:


> Looks good for saturday. I have grand daughter duity or i would be there .I allways thought retirement ment you had lots of free time to fish,Im not sure how iI ever found time to work


It does if you don't have Kids !


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Gonna be out there Saturday afternoon.
Will be in blue Cape Horn 31 on ch. 68:thumbup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We'll be there too Leaving late Friday in a dark blue 26' Century.


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

If anybody has an open spot please let me know.

Definitely can split gas/bait/etc.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Were leaving DI at 11am sat. Hitting the Ram first. Good luck everybody.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope to be slayin' em in a 28' Regulator. Sorry Mike, I got invited, I hope I can keep warm enough


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

We will be heading out to the Rigs Saturday mourning till sunday as well. The boat is a white 31 Cape Horn. I am looking for someone who has fished the rigs for tuna before that would like a ride. I have a good knowledge of offshore fishing , just not tuna that far and would feel more comfortable with someone who has done this before to show me the ropes.
THANKS, 
Matt


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hopefully the seas and the Yellowfin will cooperate this time. Evelyn Gale 16/68 Saturday into Sunday


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds as if it's gonna be a party! Fat Jax will be there ch 68 -- Leaving Sherman Cove (pensacola) Saturday morning returning Sunday.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

see ya out there folks


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

leaving out sat. afternoon from PC pass heading yalls way hope tuna will cooperate, hope everybody good luck, and we all come in with boxes full of tuna...


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Tom Pace said:


> see ya out there folks


Hey Tom, will you hook my fish for me? :notworthy:

See ya saturday morn bro!

Michael


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just in case some of you don't know, this is the most up to date regs, as per the NMFS and FWC, Spoke to both today on the phone.

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/Compliance_Guide/Rec/Rec_Compliance_Guide_Total.pdf

Also if you don't have one, spend 20 bucks and get a HMS permit here:

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/Default.asp

I am sure with the good weather for a change, there will be people checking and watching...... Hint, Hint......


----------



## SaltyDogg (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys pls post reports, I cant go this weekend and its killing me.


----------



## SaltyDogg (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey joe pls report, Its killing me, wish I could have went.


----------



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

You People are KILLING ME:cursing:
Stuck at work all weekend...
Need reports and pics!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

1ft or less with diminishing winds MY ASS! 3-4 with winds howling out of the north and cold with a south current ripping was more like it,blue water though. Yellows where down deep(200+) We got 1 at the Marlin rig and 2 at Ram Powell,all on jigs. Chunking-ineffective. Whole baits-ineffective. Back pain refief-ineffective! Will post more later,got back at 2am.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

I hear ya on that. We went to the Petronas and poked around. Seas didn't look like they were laying down. Worked our way back in - about 4pm, 20 miles out glass flat. Some nice grouper and AJs for the box.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Weatherman lied, we ended up with 26 bft 3 yft and an AJ. Will post rpt later


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Yep weather man sux again. Wasn't too bad tho. bout 12 BFT on jigs and 1 55lb YFT chunking. We spent the night at Horn Mt. and it wasn't too cold. seas were def 3-4 most of the day/night. Calmed down for the ride in, which was very nice! Ill post pics on another thread tonight.


----------

